# Help in ID'ing this VOIGTLANDER



## shahpur rustom (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi can anyone please help me ID the model number of this VOIGTLANDER  35mm  camera  fitted with a  ULtron removalLens .

I was told it was a Prominent but I have not seen another with the flash shoe in the centre of the camera .

It looks to be fully working ( the winding works fine and the lens is clear ) . I am looking to sell to fund
a new DSLR .

any help would be much appreciated
shap


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep, Prominent model I fitted with f/2 Ultron. I agree something is wrong with the accessory shoe. It looks like the camera was an early model I originally shipped without a shoe and the shoe is non-standard and fitted later. This may effect the camera's value as it appears to be non-factory standard.

A model I Prominent with Ultron in good cosmetic/working condition should be worth close to $300.00 on the collector market. Your accessory shoe being a wild card of sorts.

Joe


----------



## shahpur rustom (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the information and quick response. Would I be better off selling the camera and the lense individually as at $300 i would rather keep the camera .thanks again


----------



## compur (Jun 30, 2015)

The top plate on your Prominent looks odd. Is there any factory printing on the plate at all?

The early versions of the Prominent had no accessory shoe so I suspect a camera repairman may have made a custom replacement plate with a shoe attached. If so then it is a non-factory alteration and would probably be worth less as a result.


----------



## shahpur rustom (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi I have a few more pictures of the camera . I cannot see any markings or signs of modification ( but i am no expert ) the shoe horn is Stamped " Germany " .


----------



## compur (Jul 1, 2015)

That top plate doesn't look original to me. It doesn't have the Voigtlander name on it for one thing and the finish looks different from the rest of the camera. (Actually I don't see "Voigtlander" anywhere on the body. They usually put the name or model on top.) I'm pretty sure your camera has been modified. It appears someone cut a flat plate to fit and mounted a shoe on it from another camera.


----------



## shahpur rustom (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi thanks for everyones help , the back of the camera is the vinyl covering is embossed Voigtlander .  I think that i will split the items when i come to sale as it may gain more interest.


----------

